# Shell Tanker 'varicella'



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Would be very grateful if one of our experts could please advise me as to whether the Shell Tanker 'Varicella' (she would have been built I think in the 1960's) was broken up or whether she was sold by Shell for further trading.
Many thanks. (*))


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Peter,

Some info on the 1959 built Varicella here:
http://www.helderline.nl/tankers/408/Varicella/
Rgds


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Peter4447 said:


> Would be very grateful if one of our experts could please advise me as to whether the Shell Tanker 'Varicella' (she would have been built I think in the 1960's) was broken up or whether she was sold by Shell for further trading.
> Many thanks. (*))


Peter

Please Find
Name Varicella 
Ex. name(s) 
Imo number 5376703 
Year of construction 1959 
Discarded in 1976 
Status Sold 
Class V 
Tonnage 35.793 
Yard Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson 
Construction number 1865 
Cargo Crude and white oil products 
Flag Great Britain 
Callsign GBGA 
Owner Shell Tankers U.K. 

She was renamed Cherry Baron of Norse Management. Last record I have she was still under this name in 1979 after that ??


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Varicella, (1959-1976 for Shell Tankers UK). 
Sold (1976-1983 to Norrona Shipping Co.Pte. Ltd. Singapore, renamed Cherry Baron). Scrapped 30/04/1983, Kaohsiung, Taiwan


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you Gentlemen for the information - I am most grateful. (Applause) 
Peter


----------

